# My Blue eye pleco



## ty

hope you enjoy


----------



## Joga Bonito

he looks awesome, how much did you pay for him?


----------



## ty

henry 79 said:


> he looks awesome, how much did you pay for him?
> [snapback]1197836[/snapback]​


enough :laugh: 
not to derail this thread but he is for trade if your intrested.


----------



## WolfFish

are they the ones collectors would chew off their own thumbs to get? How much should they cost?


----------



## Joga Bonito

WolfFish said:


> are they the ones collectors would chew off their own thumbs to get? How much should they cost?
> [snapback]1197858[/snapback]​


$500-$1000


----------



## Joga Bonito

ty said:


> henry 79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> he looks awesome, how much did you pay for him?
> [snapback]1197836[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> enough :laugh:
> not to derail this thread but he is for trade if your intrested.
> [snapback]1197841[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

did you try to sell it on 
PlecoFanatics.com


----------



## mauls

henry 79 said:


> WolfFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> are they the ones collectors would chew off their own thumbs to get? How much should they cost?
> [snapback]1197858[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> $500-$1000
> [snapback]1197878[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Thats a little high, atleast imo, i swear i've seen some for around $80 but maybe not.


----------



## ty

henry 79 said:


> ty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> henry 79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> he looks awesome, how much did you pay for him?
> [snapback]1197836[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> enough :laugh:
> not to derail this thread but he is for trade if your intrested.
> [snapback]1197841[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did you try to sell it on
> PlecoFanatics.com
> [snapback]1197880[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I've tried there but have had onyl one person contact me .
the problems im having on this and other sites is being low balled. Im trying to trade it but am sick of sorting through 10 pms of offers for $15 fish. For some reason people cant understand this isnt a common pleco and is worth more than a common.



mauls said:


> henry 79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WolfFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> are they the ones collectors would chew off their own thumbs to get? How much should they cost?
> [snapback]1197858[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> $500-$1000
> [snapback]1197878[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a little high, atleast imo, i swear i've seen some for around $80 but maybe not.
> [snapback]1197921[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I really doubt you have seen them for $80. If I remember correctly the last one on aquabid last year went for over $500.


----------



## furious piranha

thtas amazing that a pleco would be that much...lit is cool tho....any tank mates


----------



## mauls

ty said:


> henry 79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> henry 79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> he looks awesome, how much did you pay for him?
> [snapback]1197836[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> enough :laugh:
> not to derail this thread but he is for trade if your intrested.
> [snapback]1197841[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did you try to sell it on
> PlecoFanatics.com
> [snapback]1197880[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've tried there but have had onyl one person contact me .
> the problems im having on this and other sites is being low balled. Im trying to trade it but am sick of sorting through 10 pms of offers for $15 fish. For some reason people cant understand this isnt a common pleco and is worth more than a common.
> 
> 
> 
> mauls said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> henry 79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WolfFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> are they the ones collectors would chew off their own thumbs to get? How much should they cost?
> [snapback]1197858[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> $500-$1000
> [snapback]1197878[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a little high, atleast imo, i swear i've seen some for around $80 but maybe not.
> [snapback]1197921[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really doubt you have seen them for $80. If I remember correctly the last one on aquabid last year went for over $500.
> [snapback]1197967[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Im sorry ur right, it was $49.99 , my mistake

http://www.petsolutions.com/Blue+Eye+Red+B...I-47350-I-.aspx


----------



## pamonster

One time a friend of mine stole one of those from a LFS.

Sweet fish! I would love to have one.


----------



## mauls

pamonster said:


> One time a friend of mine stole one of those from a LFS.
> 
> Sweet fish! I would love to have one.
> [snapback]1198272[/snapback]​


how do you steal one? grab it and throw it in your pocket and dash out the door?


----------



## psychofish

mauls said:


> pamonster said:
> 
> 
> 
> One time a friend of mine stole one of those from a LFS.
> 
> Sweet fish! I would love to have one.
> [snapback]1198272[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> how do you steal one? grab it and throw it in your pocket and dash out the door?
> 
> :laugh:
> [snapback]1198283[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I was wondering the same


----------



## MR.FREEZ

can i add these picture to the proifle


----------



## ty

mauls said:


> ty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> henry 79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> henry 79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> he looks awesome, how much did you pay for him?
> [snapback]1197836[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> enough :laugh:
> not to derail this thread but he is for trade if your intrested.
> [snapback]1197841[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did you try to sell it on
> PlecoFanatics.com
> [snapback]1197880[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've tried there but have had onyl one person contact me .
> the problems im having on this and other sites is being low balled. Im trying to trade it but am sick of sorting through 10 pms of offers for $15 fish. For some reason people cant understand this isnt a common pleco and is worth more than a common.
> 
> 
> 
> mauls said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> henry 79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WolfFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> are they the ones collectors would chew off their own thumbs to get? How much should they cost?
> [snapback]1197858[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> $500-$1000
> [snapback]1197878[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a little high, atleast imo, i swear i've seen some for around $80 but maybe not.
> [snapback]1197921[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really doubt you have seen them for $80. If I remember correctly the last one on aquabid last year went for over $500.
> [snapback]1197967[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im sorry ur right, it was $49.99 , my mistake
> 
> http://www.petsolutions.com/Blue+Eye+Red+B...I-47350-I-.aspx
> [snapback]1198129[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

not even the same fish. they are selling L 077s 
http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/loric...postom/55_f.php


----------



## ty

MR.FREEZ said:


> can i add these picture to the proifle
> [snapback]1198413[/snapback]​


Freez please feel free to use the pictures. I think your profiles are a very good addition to this site and would like to help in even this smallest way. I was suprised at how well the blue in the eyes came out considering I was using a disposable camera. The only thing I ask is for you to put some type of print on the picture for identification. Only because some people are taking these pictures and claiming them as their own fish and selling them on aquabid and ebay and scamming others into buying fish they dont have. 
Feel free to contact me through pm or email for any more pictures. I have more pictures of the pleco (but those didnt come out as well) and more pictures of some rare fish i have had in the past.


----------



## Judazzz

Damn man, a true Blue Eye















Amazing fish you got there, Ty - I'm really green with envy


----------



## Pyri

That is really beuty one!


----------



## Gordeez

henry 79 said:


> WolfFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> are they the ones collectors would chew off their own thumbs to get? How much should they cost?
> [snapback]1197858[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> $500-$1000
> [snapback]1197878[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Dayum!







I was thinking about $80, but shows im a dumbass when it comes to plecos.

Thats REALLY a nice looking one though man. Worth the money they sell for, IMO.


----------



## mauls

ty said:


> mauls said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> henry 79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> henry 79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> he looks awesome, how much did you pay for him?
> [snapback]1197836[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> enough :laugh:
> not to derail this thread but he is for trade if your intrested.
> [snapback]1197841[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did you try to sell it on
> PlecoFanatics.com
> [snapback]1197880[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've tried there but have had onyl one person contact me .
> the problems im having on this and other sites is being low balled. Im trying to trade it but am sick of sorting through 10 pms of offers for $15 fish. For some reason people cant understand this isnt a common pleco and is worth more than a common.
> 
> 
> 
> mauls said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> henry 79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WolfFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> are they the ones collectors would chew off their own thumbs to get? How much should they cost?
> [snapback]1197858[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> $500-$1000
> [snapback]1197878[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a little high, atleast imo, i swear i've seen some for around $80 but maybe not.
> [snapback]1197921[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really doubt you have seen them for $80. If I remember correctly the last one on aquabid last year went for over $500.
> [snapback]1197967[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im sorry ur right, it was $49.99 , my mistake
> 
> http://www.petsolutions.com/Blue+Eye+Red+B...I-47350-I-.aspx
> [snapback]1198129[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not even the same fish. they are selling L 077s
> http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/loric...postom/55_f.php
> [snapback]1198573[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

ooh well u can see where i've been mistaken... looks the exact same to me my bad


----------



## jan

Ok, now you have done it......







You have just made me speechless







Just kidding.

That is one absolutely amazing looking pleco, especially with the blue color of the eyes. Thnx for sharing


----------



## ty

thank you all for all the copliments. I was happy so many people enjoyed the pictures even though I used a disposable camera.


----------



## pamonster

psychofish21 said:


> mauls said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pamonster said:
> 
> 
> 
> One time a friend of mine stole one of those from a LFS.
> 
> Sweet fish! I would love to have one.
> [snapback]1198272[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> how do you steal one? grab it and throw it in your pocket and dash out the door?
> 
> :laugh:
> [snapback]1198283[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was wondering the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1198348[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

actually he bagged it himself when the owner was buisy and tossed it in his back pack and that as that


----------



## WolfFish

so what makes them so special accept being hard to find? there are loads of rare fish about, i have seen loads that are the first imports (uk anyway) including SH that don't even have a name....they were £80


----------



## acestro

Blue eyed plecos are of a more legendary status than the fish you're alluding to.

Is there anyone trying to breed these? I can understand the high prices and the fish being passed around as prize specimens, but if a couple people pooled a few of these together, the profits would be enormous and we all could enjoy these fish again.

I remember when I had two of them, they were only around $20 back then and they were rather aggressive!


----------



## WolfFish

> Blue eyed plecos are of a more legendary status than the fish you're alluding to.


why?


----------



## acestro

Um, good question.

Could be their sudden disappearance (and bright blue eyes), also all of the legends (and facts) around why they disappeared. Not a whole lot of rare fish are rare because of druglords, pollution has been a possible reason as well. Also, this fish was popular even when it wasn't rare.


----------



## MR.FREEZ

acestro said:


> Um, good question.
> 
> Could be their sudden disappearance (and bright blue eyes), also all of the legends (and facts) around why they disappeared. Not a whole lot of rare fish are rare because of druglords, pollution has been a possible reason as well. Also, this fish was popular even when it wasn't rare.
> [snapback]1204632[/snapback]​










yeah i heard that they live in a part of the river occupied by

some pretty big drug lords and they dont like visitors


----------



## mauls

WolfFish said:


> Blue eyed plecos are of a more legendary status than the fish you're alluding to.
> 
> 
> 
> why?
> [snapback]1204628[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

im with u man, i can't believe there worht that much, i woudlnt' pay $10 for one.


----------



## Susp3nc3

crazy looking pleco.. very "pretty" lol


----------



## acestro

mauls said:


> WolfFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue eyed plecos are of a more legendary status than the fish you're alluding to.
> 
> 
> 
> why?
> [snapback]1204628[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im with u man, i can't believe there worht that much, i woudlnt' pay $10 for one.
> [snapback]1205210[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I almost wonder if this is a generation gap thing too. I'm older and remember these being more common. There is a slight sense of nostalgia here as well I think.


----------



## syclone

I have one of these, bought it at my lfs, paid a whole $50 for it. Its actually my wife's fish, when first got it posted some pics on Planet catfish, had someone contact us from some college, was going to pay us $800. for it or something like that. At that time we didn't sell it. Maybe I will try to get some pics if anyone is interested. He is pretty agressive, for a pleco.


----------



## acestro

Why doesn't planet catfish (or heck, p-fury to show them) start a fund to have a large tank with multiple people's blue-eye plecos thrown in. You could guarantee them each $500, and a replacement cost of $300 more if they die (but have an excellent quality tank, 2000 gallons or so). With a dozen blue eyes and the right breeding stuff (PVC?), you could also guarantee them a portion of the fry (AND they get their fish back).

Sorry, I've been having tons of free time with the hurricane :laugh:


----------



## ty

acestro said:


> Why doesn't planet catfish (or heck, p-fury to show them) start a fund to have a large tank with multiple people's blue-eye plecos thrown in. You could guarantee them each $500, and a replacement cost of $300 more if they die (but have an excellent quality tank, 2000 gallons or so). With a dozen blue eyes and the right breeding stuff (PVC?), you could also guarantee them a portion of the fry (AND they get their fish back).
> 
> Sorry, I've been having tons of free time with the hurricane :laugh:
> [snapback]1206709[/snapback]​


Sounds like a good idea but it woluld take a rather rich person to afford toi buy that size tank and buy many multiple blue eyes. also blue eyes have never breed in captivityeven when they were widely available so i wonder if it will ever happen or if someone is missing a key element to their habitat.


----------



## Judazzz

ty said:


> acestro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why doesn't planet catfish (or heck, p-fury to show them) start a fund to have a large tank with multiple people's blue-eye plecos thrown in. You could guarantee them each $500, and a replacement cost of $300 more if they die (but have an excellent quality tank, 2000 gallons or so). With a dozen blue eyes and the right breeding stuff (PVC?), you could also guarantee them a portion of the fry (AND they get their fish back).
> 
> Sorry, I've been having tons of free time with the hurricane :laugh:
> [snapback]1206709[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a good idea but it woluld take a rather rich person to afford toi buy that size tank and buy many multiple blue eyes. also blue eyes have never breed in captivityeven when they were widely available so i wonder if it will ever happen or if someone is missing a key element to their habitat.
> [snapback]1207154[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I agree... 
If this should succeed, people should first try to breed other large Panaque's like the Royal, Papa or Titancus, which all have never been bred in captivity either. These fish are relatively easy to come by and not nearly as pricey, even as adults (keep in mind that a 10" Royal, which may still not be sexually mature, is probably at least a decade old, as they grow extremely slow). All things learned form breeding these fish can be used to have at least a fighting chance in breeding Blue Eyes - without reference material, I doubt many people are willing to fork up 1000's of bucks for fish that may never even breed for you and which are likely to injure or kill each other unless conditions are optimal...

btw: the reason they are so rare, and thus costlty, is the fact that their natural habitat is extremely polluted, and it's possible they're only found in remote creeks and rivers: they haven't been imported for many years. Besides that, the fact that the area is controlled by drug cartels and paramilitary organisations would even make Rambo think twice before heading in that direction armed with rods, fishing nets and polystyrene holding boxes...


----------



## Serygo

Sweet!


----------



## fishguyeric

I'll have to find it wherever I read it, but I swear they were once bred in captivity, howewever it was at a time when they were nothing special.

In other news my LFS had one as a trade-in for $75 which was snapped up before I could get there.


----------



## remyo

look,s cool those bleu eyes !!


----------



## benny

Lovely specimen! Would love to own it if it weren for the distance and shipping complications.

Cheers,


----------



## ty

thank you for all the compliments. Im glad everyone is enjoying the pictures


----------



## brett-12345

this is my blue eyes.


----------

